# 512 lohnen sich?



## Tobygee (16. Februar 2002)

Hi leute ich hab mir vorhin grade 256mb ddr infineon gekauft zusätzlich zu meinen 256 ddr infineon die ich schon vorher drinne hatte.  ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr meint das der sich lohnt , denn noch kann ich ihn umtauschen.

mein system:
Win Xp Home
Athlon Xp 1700+
Epox 8kha+
512 mb ddr infineon
60 gb western digital 7200 rpm
geforce 2 mx 400 64 mb   ( will mir aber irgendwann bald eine geforce 3 kaufen)
sounblaster pci 512
1x dvd 
1x brenner


ich spiele meistens neue games wie rtcw, q3 oder ut aber auch gerne mal counter-strike dann benutze ich meistens noch irgendwelche programme wie Dreamweaver 4, Adobe PHotoshop 6, office 2000, wavelab 3..


antwort wäre nett.

cu Tobygee


----------



## sam (16. Februar 2002)

bei allem, was du aufgezählt hast lohnen sich 512mb 100%ig, vor allem bei photoshop! (naja, bis auf cs  )

wieso umtauschen?


----------



## NIC140903 (16. Februar 2002)

das lohnt sich auf jeden fall, behalt das dingen ma
256 würd ich bei deinem rechner schon als 'zu wenig' einstufen, 512 is auf jeden fall sinnig
ich hab 768 drin (zwar nur sd, aber egal) und das is top, vor allem da windows in sachen 'unsinnigem vollschreiben des rams mit irrelevanten daten' ziemlich eifrig is


----------



## MF (20. Februar 2002)

jupp...lohnt sich aufjeden, denn wenn du auch noch mit grafik barbeitung rumhantierst dann solltest du dir sogar noch mehr holen 

Ich zu meinem teil habe 512MB SD RAM von Micron drin und das ist anscheinent noch zu wenig also werde ich mir bald mal 3 512 riegel holen und die alten 2x256 riegel woanders einbauen 

3d Design frist speicher wie noch nie


----------



## sphinxkewl (22. Februar 2002)

Hi

bei XP und Windows 2000 lohnen sich 512 auf jeden Fall.

Bei Windows 98 hatte ich mit 512 MB DDR Probz. Das wurde sehr instabil... Was solls, 2000 is eh besser


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

*jop*

behalt det teil  
ich hab 1024 MB und win2k..des RRox schon vorallem mit dem grafikzeux...aba auch für die neuen gamez is 512 viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil besser !


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Klar behalten.Saug dir am besten noch ein kleines Programm Names Cacheman 5.11 http://www.tecchannel.de/freeshareware/tools/speichermanagement/464/ !Viel Spaß damit.

Gruss x-Reality


----------

